# UFC Fan UserBar Request



## mitch84 (May 25, 2008)

If any gfx pro's out there can make userbars can you please make me a UFC Fan one, nothing special or specific fighters just logo etc - one with simple animation one would be awesome but whatever is the least hassle will do fine

I have an RS account with all sorts of media that im happy to 'trafficshare' to anyone that can help me out if they are interested - trafficshare means you download the links i give you at premium user level- no limitations or entering annoying spam control things

thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im not sure what you mean by userbar? your gonna have to give me a better idea what your looking for.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I was going to write the same post, I think the dude means his avatar.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Only paid members are allowed to request GFX. Buy a membership if you want something.


----------

